# glass/lily pipe outflow direction



## clearleaf (Oct 4, 2008)

People always put the lily pipes near the front pointing laterally...sideways. And suggest it. Why?


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

It just gives them a better asthetic apperance and also the flow a chance to go more distance before being bounced off of the wall.


----------



## jmhart (Nov 13, 2007)

Agreed, two fold:

1)Looks better, especially in tanks with no backgrounds

2)Better circulation


----------



## clearleaf (Oct 4, 2008)

Ok great, sort of thought so. I don't really want stuff hanging off the side, so I'm hoping if I can run one from the back and then strategically place one of those Koralia pumps, I can counteract the circulation thing.


----------



## chagovatoloco (Nov 17, 2007)

As long as there are no dead spots you should be fine.


----------

